# Newly Diagnosed



## Mrs B (May 8, 2017)

Hiya all...

So as u can see, I'm newly diagnosed as having diabetes. At the moment I'm not sure if I'm T1 or T2. I'm awaiting blood results coming back hopefully next week. I was diagnosed 3 weeks ago. I was started with 2x gliclazide daily for 1 week. Then for the past 2 weeks this has been upped to 4x daily. I check my bloods before every meal. (This it what has been advised by DSN) My blood readings are getting into single figures some of the time.  I have also been to see a dietician & had all explained about carb counting. Although this i still find it all a bit daunting. I still find I struggle eating meals. I've had years of habit being a snacker. I'm hoping that this forum might help me find a better way to manage things. Also find some friends who know what I'm going through mentally as well as physically. Xx


----------



## grovesy (May 8, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Mrs B (May 8, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Welcome.


Thank you..


----------



## Martin Canty (May 8, 2017)

Hi Mrs. B, welcome to the group.... Certainly there are a lot of us who have gone through similar experiences & are only too happy to help....

I see you went to see a dietitian.... My simple advice for diet is to ignore what they say about carbs & do the following.... Cut or reduce carb sources such as Bread, Pasta, Rice, Cereals & starchy vegetables, instead replacing them with green leafy vegetables. As for snacking, nuts may become your best friend or celery & cream cheese... Well, anything with minimal carbs.

You will probably find that the lower carb you go the less urge you will have to snack.


----------



## RobK (May 8, 2017)

Welcome Mrs B your in the right place  As martin has said, I am one who ignored the advice and cut right down on carbs and am heading in the right direction as a result, Must admit the snacking was one of my big habits, It was difficult at first not to be naughty so to say but after a couple of weeks now I dont miss it one bit.
Keep in touch and let us know how you get one.


----------



## Mrs B (May 8, 2017)

Thank you both... 

Also thank you for the advice. Defo some changes to be made to my diet then. I had been advised to use an app called Carbs &...oh I Can't even remember what it was called. Lol. Just going to take time to get used to all this. Appreciate your replys.


----------



## grovesy (May 8, 2017)

There is an app called carbs and cals.


----------



## Mrs B (May 8, 2017)

grovesy said:


> There is an app called carbs and cals.


Yeah...this was the app the dietician recommended to me.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (May 8, 2017)

Hello Mrs B, and welcome 

You will probably find it useful to check your blood sugar about 2 hours after a meal sometimes, as well as just beforehand, so that you can see how different foods effect you - for instance, some people with diabetes can eat oats with no problems, but others find they send their blood sugar sky-high.

I'm a snacker too - nuts are great, as Martin says, and if like me you struggle with the idea of snacking on vegetables, very dark chocolate (at least 85% cocoa) is surprisingly low carb, if you can stick to a square or two!  Also, if you are cutting out carbs you can replace them with things like cheese - a chunk of cheese and a TUC biscuit is about 3g carbs.  Eat fruit in moderation as it will send your blood sugar up, but berries are good - they are much lower carb than other fruits.

Add to the list of things to avoid - pizza, honey, and dried fruit (unless your blood sugar starts to go down low and you are getting readings around 4, in which case dried fruit is your friend!).


----------



## Mrs B (May 8, 2017)

Thanks Juliet...

If I'm honest, I'm not the greatest with salad. But I am trying. This has been a bit of a wake up call for me. I used to drink A LOT of fizzy full fat juice. It was a given to give that up. But I wasn't entirely sure what foods were best. I am trying to carb count...although I still feel I'm taking too much. Defo trial & error. What kind of nuts are best?


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 8, 2017)

Hi and welcome  I eat walnuts, Brazil nuts and sometimes cashews.


----------



## Steff (May 8, 2017)

Hi Mrs B welcome


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (May 8, 2017)

Walnuts and pecans are the lowest in carbs, I think - some nuts are definitely higher carb than others.

As well as the carbs & cals app, you could have a look at this site - http://www.calorieking.com/foods/ - put in a food and then select the serving size (eg 10g or 1 cup or whatever) and it will tell you how many calories there are in it - scroll down a bit and it also says how many carbs there are in it.


----------



## Browser (May 8, 2017)

Hi Mrs B. You've come to a great place for advice and friendly encouragement and support. I was diagnosed Type 2 about eight weeks ago and am amazed at the knowledge and insight into my condition I've discovered in a short time. If I hadn't found this website and simply followed the basic instructions and advice of my Diabetic nurse, I'm sure I would still be floundering about in the dark. It's worth having a wee surf around the various forums. Good luck.


----------



## mikeyB (May 8, 2017)

Welcome Mrs B. The best thing about this forum is that we're a complete mix of T1 and T2, so it doesn't matter which you turn out to be. The advice so far is fine for either. Doesn't matter how many questions you ask either. We've all asked them some time or other, so keep in touch


----------



## sunny sanghera (May 8, 2017)

Welcome aboard mrs b


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 8, 2017)

Welcome Mrs B from a T2.



Mrs B said:


> The Diabetic Specialist wanted to start me with insulin straight away. But my DSN started me with 2x gliclazide daily ...


Is that a doctor wanted to start you on insulin? Are you telling us they were over ruled by a nurse?


----------



## Grogg1 (May 9, 2017)

I eat salted peanuts as a snack!! I also have a lump of cheese and maybe 1 cracker.  I eat high protein bread (Tesco finest high protein loaf) which is lower carb but Burgen is also lower carb and Lidl Rolls.  I only have a max of two slices a day and never at the same time.  i.e. one for breakfast and one in the evening.  I have lashings of proper butter with it as fat helps you deal with carbs. 

I used the carbs and cal app in the early days as I liked the visual plate potion size and it helped me to manage my carb intake. 

If you like sausages, while you may think they are all equal - i.e. high protein some have far more carbs than others per sausage so read packaging.  Cheaper ones normally higher carb but not always.


----------



## Bryan Osborne (May 9, 2017)

I have been getting a hold on diabetes for three months. I now test first thing before food and two hours after every meal. Apart from the odd hi astound 7.8 and a waking test of 6.8 - 7.2 I keep it from mid 5's to about 6.2..... I found the most important for me was portion size and to eat little and often.


----------



## trophywench (May 9, 2017)

Ralph-YK said:


> Welcome Mrs B from a T2.
> 
> Is that a doctor wanted to start you on insulin? Are you telling us they were over ruled by a nurse?



Must confess - that shocked me, too, Ralph.


----------



## Mrs B (May 11, 2017)

Hey guys thanks for the messages...

Ralph & Jenny...looking back at my post I may have worded that wrong. I have only seen my nurse. Never actually seen the doctor. When she went to see him she had said he wanted to start me on insulin. But it may have been once they discussed my situation they weren't sure if I was T1 or T2 at the time. Don't think it was she over ruled his decision. I know myself looking back it reads that way. Sorry for the confusions. I had to have bloods sent away to Exeter  (I live in Scotland) to determine what type of diabetes I have. Turns out I have T1.  Apologies again. Xx


----------



## Kaylz (May 11, 2017)

Hi @Mrs B , did you only just receive confirmation of this? what have they asked you to do now? how are you feeling about it all, remember we are always here for you  x


----------



## Mrs B (May 11, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Hi @Mrs B , did you only just receive confirmation of this? what have they asked you to do now? how are you feeling about it all, remember we are always here for you  x



Yeah I just had it confirmed on Wednesday that I am T1. I had been waiting for my blood test to come back. I have an appointment to go back on Tuesday. I'm going to be starting insulin injections. To be honest I'm not all that sure how I feel about it. I don't think it's actually sunk in....bit scary. & thanks good to know I have an ear to bend if needed.


----------



## Kaylz (May 11, 2017)

Mrs B said:


> Yeah I just had it confirmed on Wednesday that I am T1. I had been waiting for my blood test to come back. I have an appointment to go back on Tuesday. I'm going to be starting insulin injections. To be honest I'm not all that sure how I feel about it. I don't think it's actually sunk in....bit scary. & thanks good to know I have an ear to bend if needed.


Relax and try not to stress, write a list of questions you have to take with you and also if you can take someone along with you as it's hard to try and retain all the information yourself at a time like this, I didn't have time to think about it as I was admitted to ninewells hospital and diagnosed the next morning and put straight onto insulin so i can't imagine what it's like to think about, just be well prepared with questions etc but we are always here to help with any questions you may have before then and also after, the guys here have been a great help and support for me  x


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (May 12, 2017)

Kaylz's advice is good 

Make sure they put you on MDI (multiple daily injections) - sounds scary, but it is much more flexible than the alternative (mixed insulin).  MDI means you get to choose what you eat and when you eat it, rather than having to eat to match the insulin.

Injections are surprisingly easy (I say that as a needle-phobe - never thought I'd be able to inject myself, and I still can't see the needle going in, but I have covered needles so I don't have to!).  Insulin injections only go just below the skin and the needles are tiny.  They hurt less than the finger prick tests!

It might help you to go on a carb-counting course, if they run one in your area (usually called DAFNE, though some areas do different ones).  They may want you to get used to the injections first, but it's worth asking about it.


----------



## Kaylz (May 12, 2017)

I 2nd Juliet with the injections being relatively easy  I too didn't think I'd be able to manage as the only needles I tolerated before were for tattoo's and a lip piercing, the dentist and blood tests still scare me yet I cope everyday doing it myself haha, I also 2nd that MDI is the best way to go, also some people have a preference to needle lengths etc, but a lot of us as far as I remember are on 4mm needles so you may want to ask about them too as longer needles may require pinching of the skin before you inject (they really are nothing haha) remember to keep us all updated on how you are you doing  x


----------



## trophywench (May 12, 2017)

Hee hee - it was the research at Exeter I've been wittering about!  They major in doing something called 'C-peptide' testing - which determines exactly which 'Type' people are - and want everyone to have the correct diagnosis from Day 1.  Hence - the blood test for that takes a bit longer than just having standard tests done in the local hospital lab.  Brilliant that your doc was so up to date and on the ball - cos you're going to get smack up to date treatment from not quite Day 1, but not very long after it.

Well done the NHS in your part of the UK !

It is scary - especially if you start reading about all the complications and you will see all sorts of things about that - so steel yourself.  However that actually made me determined that it wasn't going to happen to me - so I absolutely HAD to knuckle down and just get on with it ASAP.  Second jab I ever gave myself - and yes I broke out into a sweat immediately before and during it - dunno of a way anyone can prevent that! Brenda in the bed next to mine said after she'd watched me, silently 'God Jenny - I'd die if I had to do that!' and I just burst out laughing and replied 'Don't be daft Bren - I'd die if I didn't !'  Much hilarity - but then off I went to the loo and sat and had a damn good cry cos I'd answered her without actually thinking about it - an off the cuff remark.  But after I came out with it - it really started to sink in.  I'd been married just over 12 months - and Oh! - how I needed my mummy right then.  Never told her that, of course LOL

So mate anyway - you ARE absolutely 'normal' - so don't worry about being frightened.  It absolutely does get less as time passes - even though at the moment you can't possibly believe it ever can.  However could it possibly do that!


----------



## Mrs B (May 15, 2017)

Thanks girls.. 

Defo will have a list of questions written down to ask. My DSN gave me the weekend to try let it all sink in a bit. Still hasn't really hit me yet though. Back to see her tomorrow afternoon to get started on my injections. To be honest i'm trying not to think of it today. Myself & my daughter are celebrating our birthday today!!  I'm also having a day when i'm not feeling like crap.  Thanks again for the advice...Will fill u all in when I find out what is happening tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Kaylz (May 15, 2017)

Awww Happy Birthday to the both of you, hope you both have a fab day  and good luck tomorrow  xx


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (May 15, 2017)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Wirrallass (May 15, 2017)

A bit late to the party but happy birthday to you and your daughter Mrs B.
Take care x
WL


----------



## stephknits (May 16, 2017)

Hey Mrs B, just wanted to say hello and all the best for the appointments etc.  As you are type1, are they thinking of referring you to the hospital diabetes service?


----------



## Mrs B (May 16, 2017)

D'Aww thank you for the birthday wishes.  We had a fab day. @stephknits thank you also. I'm already dealing with the hospital diabetes service. Xx


----------



## trophywench (May 16, 2017)

Missed this yesterday - happy belated birthday to you both!


----------



## Steff (May 16, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Missed this yesterday - happy belated birthday to you both!


Ditto what TW said


----------



## Mrs B (May 16, 2017)

Thanks everyone...

So i've been to my appointment today. Prescribed with Novorapid & Levemir. This will be my 1st injection & doing it myself. Wish me luck!! Lol. Nah to be honest i'm feeling not too bad about it...I think. Xx


----------



## Wirrallass (May 16, 2017)

Brave you - good luck Mrs B x
WL


----------



## Kaylz (May 16, 2017)

Mrs B said:


> Thanks everyone...
> 
> So i've been to my appointment today. Prescribed with Novorapid & Levemir. This will be my 1st injection & doing it myself. Wish me luck!! Lol. Nah to be honest i'm feeling not too bad about it...I think. Xx


Don't worry you will do fine  we're all nervous the first time obviously but now myself and the others I'm sure will agree don't even think about it now lol, I get up in the morning, go to the lol, finger prick and jab it's just become 'normal' lol, good luck though and remember questions are very welcome but also make sure you just keep coming back for a chat  xx


----------



## Mrs B (May 16, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Don't worry you will do fine  we're all nervous the first time obviously but now myself and the others I'm sure will agree don't even think about it now lol, I get up in the morning, go to the lol, finger prick and jab it's just become 'normal' lol, good luck though and remember questions are very welcome but also make sure you just keep coming back for a chat  xx



All done...well the 1st one at least. Never even broke out in a sweat! Lol. I'm sure i'll have plenty questions as time goes on. Thanks. Xx


----------



## Wirrallass (May 16, 2017)

Mrs B said:


> All done...well the 1st one at least. Never even broke out in a sweat! Lol. I'm sure i'll have plenty questions as time goes on. Thanks. Xx


Well done Mrs B  - that's the first one done & dusted  good for you x
WL


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (May 16, 2017)

Well done, Amanda  - and glad to hear they've given you sensible insulins.  Let us know if you need any help with anything.


----------



## mikeyB (May 18, 2017)

Hi Amanda, welcome to the T1 gang. A fine example of NHS Scotland showing off - that is, being efficient. Whereabouts in Gods own country do you live? ( You don't have to say, I'm just interested as a fellow user of Diabetic services here). If you register with Diabetes My Way you can follow your diabetic and associated  blood tests online, often just as soon as the doc gets the results.


----------



## Mrs B (May 18, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Hi Amanda, welcome to the T1 gang. A fine example of NHS Scotland showing off - that is, being efficient. Whereabouts in Gods own country do you live? ( You don't have to say, I'm just interested as a fellow user of Diabetic services here). If you register with Diabetes My Way you can follow your diabetic and associated  blood tests online, often just as soon as the doc gets the results.


Hi Mike...

No I don't mind at all that you have asked. I live in a small town in North Lanarkshire. The hospital I attend is Wishaw General. My DSN has been fab. She's defo on the ball & looking after me. Thanks for the info...something I will have a look at. But to be honest i've been seen once a week since being diagnosed. So i've pretty much been kept up to date with everything just now. Still a lot to take in though.


----------



## Bill Stewardson (May 18, 2017)

Hello and welcome.

Your efficient treatment sure puts things round here in the shade.

Good luck with everything.


----------



## grovesy (May 18, 2017)

Julie Bowling said:


> *PLEASE SHARE*
> Hi, I am a MSc Health Psychology student from the University of Central Lancashire. I am currently running a study to explore the relationships between mood, quality of life, health behaviours and risk perceptions to determine whether these differ depending on length of diagnosis of type two diabetes.
> 
> If you are over 18 and have a diagnosis of *type two* diabetes please follow the link below to the questionnaire. Questionnaires can take around 15 minutes to complete.
> ...


Has this been approved by the Adminstration?


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 18, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Has this been approved by the Adminstration?


Dropped into the middle of a thread by a T1, with talk of being T1. The 'survey' is for T2. Wanting you to go to another site and answer questions. Could it be some sort of spam/con/scam?


----------



## Steff (May 18, 2017)

I think she is genuine as Julie posted earlier today on a thread she created beforehand regarding a survey and it was apprived my Northener


----------



## Julie Bowling (May 18, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Has this been approved by the Adminstration?


Hello, yes the administrator requested a letter of approval from the University ethics committee, thanks, Julie


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 19, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Mrs B (May 19, 2017)

Thank you @Bill Stewardson & @Grannylorraine.  x


----------



## mikeyB (May 20, 2017)

Mrs B said:


> Hi Mike...
> 
> No I don't mind at all that you have asked. I live in a small town in North Lanarkshire. The hospital I attend is Wishaw General. My DSN has been fab. She's defo on the ball & looking after me. Thanks for the info...something I will have a look at. But to be honest i've been seen once a week since being diagnosed. So i've pretty much been kept up to date with everything just now. Still a lot to take in though.


So, in that bit of Scotland that everybody drives past on the east by the  M74 and the North on the M8. Still, at least Wishaw General is a hop and a spit from Matalan, so you can do some clothes shopping when you go to the diabetes clinic. Our Hazel on the forum lives south of the M8 over the other side of the M74 canyon in East Kilbride. You're not a permanently depressed Motherwell supporter are you?


----------



## Mrs B (May 20, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> So, in that bit of Scotland that everybody drives past on the east by the  M74 and the North on the M8. Still, at least Wishaw General is a hop and a spit from Matalan, so you can do some clothes shopping when you go to the diabetes clinic. Our Hazel on the forum lives south of the M8 over the other side of the M74 canyon in East Kilbride. You're not a permanently depressed Motherwell supporter are you?



Ha ha!! Yeah I live in Shotts...Home to one of HM Prison's. That's usually our claim to fame...lol. Oh East Kilbride, used to go shopping there years ago. 
No i'm not a Motherwell supporter. Lol. I'm a....wait for it...i'm a.... a Rangers supporter. Lol. At the moment don't know what is worse. Lol. To be honest only football I really follow is my son's team.  xx


----------



## mikeyB (May 20, 2017)

Hazel is Rangers too. At least it's not boring

I guess today is ferrying son to football, then washing kit. Wonderful It's good to see you just getting on with things. You have diabetes, it doesn't have you. Have a good weekend


----------



## Mrs B (May 20, 2017)

Thanks Mike...

Yeah this is a way of life now. Having kids defo gives you less time to feel sorry for yourself. Not a bad thing at all. Hope you have a good weekend too. 

Take care.


----------



## Kaylz (May 20, 2017)

Hmmm I  liked you when you joined but now I'm not so sure @Mrs B I suppose you could be a really nice person and just support the wrong team! (I'm a Celtic fan see haha) and this comment was a joke so please nobody take offence lol  x


----------



## Mrs B (May 20, 2017)

LMAO...no offence taken at all.  Our family have supporters on both sides. As I said to Mike, i'm more for supporting my boy! He's going to buy his mum a nice villa somewhere hot when he's picked up by Real Madrid.   xx


----------



## Kaylz (May 20, 2017)

Make sure you send all the new friends you've made and will make on here an invite  xx


----------



## Rex Pollard (May 25, 2017)

Hi Mrs B , just joined the forum today after struggling through the minefield that is diabetes for years . Unfortunately , there is so much misinformation out there which confuses and makes us despair at times. I am Type 2 and recently been prescribed galiclazide , its so very hard when first diagnosed . What to eat what not to eat. My advice is in time you will become your own doctor, by that you will come to know how your body works and what does,nt work for it i.e nutrition etc. It is a lifestyle change, this is fundamental  but it can be a positive change . The biggest change is mentally as you so rightly said, above all keep a smile and a sense of humour puts everything in perspective.


----------



## Steff (May 25, 2017)

Hi rex a warm welcome to this wonderful forum


----------



## Mrs B (May 25, 2017)

Rex Pollard said:


> Hi Mrs B , just joined the forum today after struggling through the minefield that is diabetes for years . Unfortunately , there is so much misinformation out there which confuses and makes us despair at times. I am Type 2 and recently been prescribed galiclazide , its so very hard when first diagnosed . What to eat what not to eat. My advice is in time you will become your own doctor, by that you will come to know how your body works and what does,nt work for it i.e nutrition etc. It is a lifestyle change, this is fundamental  but it can be a positive change . The biggest change is mentally as you so rightly said, above all keep a smile and a sense of humour puts everything in perspective.


Thanks Rex & welcome to the forum.  

Yeah you defo have to keep your chin up. It's not always easy mind you. There are days when I do feel down & confused with it all. But it's early days & i've still stuff to learn. I honestly try not to over read on diabetes stuff. Because I just get myself upset about it. I've been lucky to have a DSN that has been looking after me. Also an awsome family. Hope being on the forum gives u some help. Even if it's just to chat. The people are lovely & welcoming. Xx


----------



## Davo (May 27, 2017)

Welcome Mrs B. This is a great place to hang about - great advice and encouragement. I've been to Shotts once before but I won't hold it against you . I'm from the east side in Edinburgh.


----------



## Mrs B (May 27, 2017)

Thanks @Davo...

Lol...Shotts isn't that bad.  I used to work in Edinburgh years ago. Yeah the forum seems really friendly. I've not really had much to ask to be honest. I'm sure i'll have plenty to ask through time tho.


----------

